# Space shuttle



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Columbia breaks up during re entry


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I, for one, take those all-too-frequent launches into space for granted. They go up, do their research and come back. Today's events really put the courage needed for space exploration in perspective. 
Thought and prayers to their families


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

This brings back Challenger for many of us. But my husband reminded me that at least these brave souls got to reach space, see and experience things most of us never will, achieve what they worked so hard to achieve. Our prayers go out to their families and all the support crew who must go on without them.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We usually didn't watch the shuttle launches much since they were becoming more common, but I happened to have the television on that morning, standing there drinking my coffee, when I watched the Challenger disappear in a ball of flames.
And even now as we are becoming comfortable again with the risks of space travel, I never forget that day, or that matter that it will happen again. These people are the pioneers- the people who will take the risks for the rest of us. May I join the rest of the world in expressing our condolences and love to the families and friends of the crew of the Columbia.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, no...... my second thought was, only two losses in all those years. It's darn near miraculous, when you think about it.

Not to be a conspiracy theory nutso, but when everyone quickly dismissed terrorism or sabotage because they were to high up when they broke up misses that possiblility that something was "arranged" before it took off to fail later.

I hope to God I'm wrong, that it was one of those tragic accidents that happened because it just did.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Today was truly a tragic day. These people are hero's, not just the ones who died today, but all astronauts. It is easy to forget how dangerous space travel still is, especially since it has become so commonplace. I do hope though, that this will not slow down or halt our exploration of space. I am a firm believer that humankind's destiny lies in space, especially with the way we are destorying our world. Each of these men and women were (and are) explorers who will help lead humankind to new frontiers. My prayers go out to their families.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What was eerie to me was, when it took off a few weeks ago, I accidentaly called it Challenger. 


This tradgedy will inevitably change the space program. It's so sad...


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I am deeply saddened by the loss of the Columbia and its crew. These brave scientists intimately know the dangers and risks of the work they embark upon yet they do it anyway. Their work enriches all humanity and transcends political, social, economic and religious differences. It pushes the boundaries of our collective knowledge to embrace and understand that which was unimaginable even 20 years ago.
To me, the crews of space missions represent the paragon of human achievement. Their loss diminishes us all.
I hope their families can find some solace in the compassion shown by a human community deeply appreciative of contributions made by their loved ones' sacrifice.


----------



## dickie (Jan 26, 2003)

I watched the Colombia streak across the North Texas sky with beautiful comtrails (spelling?) covering the sky as far as the eye could see. We felt the strong vibration of the earth, sonic boom or explosion?; still thinking this was all normal. Fifteen minutes later the Colombia was late to land and we knew what we had just witnessed was far from normal.

My thoughts and prayers go out to the families of these brave explorers. The whole world is praying for them.


----------

